# Axe Head Identification



## Coolbreeze (Oct 1, 2021)

Hello all, I purchased some axe heads today. One of them I can not seem to figure out the maker. It has a picture of a whale in the ocean with water coming out. I know it's probably not really old but would like to know the maker. Also has some red paint left on it. Thank you.






Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## ammoaddict (Oct 1, 2021)

Coolbreeze said:


> Hello all, I purchased some axe heads today. One of them I can not seem to figure out the maker. It has a picture of a whale in the ocean with water coming out. I know it's probably not really old but would like to know the maker. Also has some red paint left on it. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a whale of an axe you got there.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## abbott295 (Oct 6, 2021)

You might also try asking in the axe restoration thread of the Firewood, Heating and Woodburning Equipment forum here on arboristsite.
If you don’t think it’s old, it might be a Chinese mark, but to me, it looks like it might be from Latin America.


----------

